# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Reassuring the public after Covid-19

## chris.pell

Hello all,

Does anyone have any experience/ideas as to how to reassure the public that a museum will be a safe place to visit upon re-opening? The subject came up during a conference call today and outside of the usual hand sanitizer and consistent cleaning (mostly around drawers and inter-actives) there wasn't much in the way of creative contribution. Any ideas?

Thanks and I hope you're all staying safe

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Chris, Is your museum setting up new health and safety protocols for re-entering the museum? There has been discussions throughout the collections care community recently about establishing new protocols and that would lead to reassuring the public of how a museum is providing a safe environment. There has been some excellent content on this topic being shared on our listserv right now.

----------

